# Hock fusion in GSD- outcomes?



## Kiersten Lippman (Apr 1, 2012)

Has anyone gone through total hock fusion in their GSD, or other large active breed? What was the outcome? Once recovered, was the dog able to run, hike, jump? How did the dog fare into old age? 

This isn't a working dog, but is a very active dog, lots of trail running, playing with her pack, swimming. She has an OCD lesion in her hock and it is getting progressively worse and more painful and I'm finally at the point where I'd consider this "salvage" procedure. She is about 7.5 or 8. Healthy otherwise, but did have a serious bout with Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever a few years ago, which makes me a bit anxious about general anesthesia (she had neurological issues from the RMSF, but has fully recovered).


----------



## Amber Fort (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know about dogs, but in horses, fusing hocks is quite common. Part of maturing, especially noticeable in very athletic animals (that compete).

The two options for a horse are turn out/rest or injection to help speed the fusing. Relief for the horse is pretty quick and often the horse is able to continue training/competing.

Check with your vet for options for your dog. Once the fusing part is done, I would expect the dog to be pain free.


----------

